# Quest for wrinkle free Khakis



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just something I go through every once in a while and recently it's been a search for wrinkle free khakis.

There has been this discussion about J. C. Penny's vintage chinos/khakis:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52914

Most all of mine are Polo (and I do believe that the Andrew pant was featured as wrinkle resistant - it isn't).

Didn't want the shiny poly look, but something that didn't come up all wrinkled after I sit down!

Been shopping at the usual discount stores (Ross, Marshall's, TJ Maxx, etc.) and tried these "wrinkle resistant" brands:

Dockers = wrinkles and shine
Botany 500 (Blair) = wrinkles
Izod = wrinkles but heavier fabric so not too bad.
Cherokee (Target) = wrinkles

Watch for these on the Sale Forum soon!

Anyone having better luck?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

LL Bean, hands down.

I wear these "dress chinos" all the time. They always look good. They must have a super-secret Teflon recipe.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have yet to find a pair of wrinkle free khakis that look or feel good. The fabric is often stiff. I must say though that I like my khakis without that just ironed look with no crease. I think they look more natural and wear better. Remember how khaki first came about. I believe it was worn by the British army in India.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 18, 2005)

Good question, Andy. I've been thinking about trying Brooks Brothers non-irons particularly because they are now on sale for 2 for $99 (as opposed to $69 each). Any recommendations? Here's links to the four non-irons on their website:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=220&Product_Id=992659&Parent_Id=218

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=220&Product_Id=503115&Parent_Id=218

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=220&Product_Id=503336&Parent_Id=218

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=220&Product_Id=992507&Parent_Id=218


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

irishboy said:


> Good question, Andy. I've been thinking about trying Brooks Brothers non-irons particularly because they are now on sale for 2 for $99 (as opposed to $69 each). Any recommendations? Here's links to the four non-irons on their website:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=220&Product_Id=992659&Parent_Id=218
> 
> ...


I have a pair of these from four years ago. They don't wrinkle but I suspect it has more to do with the substantial fabric than the treatment, as they behave pretty much like other heavier chinos I own.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

irishboy said:


> Good question, Andy. I've been thinking about trying Brooks Brothers non-irons particularly because they are now on sale for 2 for $99 (as opposed to $69 each).


 irishboy:

I just ordered two of these! We'll see!


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a fan of the Nordstrom smartcare khakis (and polos for that matter). Very substantial pants.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2854603/0~2376777~2374609~2381435?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2381435&P=2


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

These are the best WF Khakis IMHO

They are soft and stay soft. They don't "look" wrinkle free, they don't try to be perfect, they just look good.


----------



## bch (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's a second vote for LL Bean.


----------



## ae544 (May 29, 2006)

The listed LL Bean pants work quite well. Also, I have had good luck with some Docker Khakis. The best have been a relatively new line of theirs . . . Never Iron or something like that. Priced much higher then other Dockers - but they do seem to shed Wrinkles. 
The trick, if there really is one, on wrinkle free clothes is to not overload the washer or dryer when cleaning / drying them. 
Someone mentioned that to me & I have noticed there seems to be some truth.
Hope this helps.
-Andy


----------



## Crazytree (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought a Corby pants press. throw my trousers in there in the evening. good to go in the morning.


----------



## artdeco73 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Eddie Bauer?*

Greetings, Andy et. al.,

I'll put in a cautious recommendation for Eddie Bauer. I've had good luck with them for a number of years. Their "performance" models, in my experience, really do stay pretty wrinkle-free throughout the day, and look great straight out of the dryer. Another advantage over L.L. Bean, to me, is that you can get them with unfinished bottoms, or have Bauer hem them in 1/4 inch increments free of charge, with or without cuffs. Here's one example:

https://www.eddiebauer.com/eb/product.asp?product_id=25495&nv=2|21472|21306&lview=&cm_cg=C21306&tid=&c=&sc=&lp=v1i036

Don't be put off by the "Teflon finish" in the description -- it's really not bad at all. Some styles are currently on sale, but there are a lot of colors and styles elsewhere on the site.

Best Regards,
Tony


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

Andy said:


> irishboy:
> 
> I just ordered two of these! We'll see!


I bought a pair about a year ago when my luggage was delayed and I needed something clean. I gave them away after wearing them once. It was like wearing PVC rain pants.


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

*alternate to teflon pants and formaldehyde*

all those inventions to make khaki's wrinkle free somehow seem to defeat the concept of pure cotton. cotton like linen wrinkles. Let's not try to make it like wool.

as they say on the internet: information "wants" to be free... and I think khaki "wants" to wrinkle...but a good pressing will show who is boss!!

seriously, for flying I bought a pin wale pant with 97% cotton and 3% lycra to give a little stretch,,,and it hardly ever wrinkles, and feels gfood even after a 10 hour flight!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

artdeco73 said:


> Greetings, Andy et. al.,
> 
> I'll put in a cautious recommendation for Eddie Bauer. I've had good luck with them for a number of years. Their "performance" models, in my experience, really do stay pretty wrinkle-free throughout the day, and look great straight out of the dryer. *Another advantage over L.L. Bean, to me, is that you can get them with unfinished bottoms, or have Bauer hem them in 1/4 inch increments free of charge, with or without cuffs.*


Bean offers this too.

I have a pair of EBs and they're quite good as well.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

Let me reccomend the JAB Traveler Twill, its beefy!
https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...d=1&Section_Id=3340&pcount=&Product_Id=266274
ALmost indestructable, my choice for those long flights. I wore them DFW-London and only sported a few wrinkles as I went through customs.

-Edit-
This isnt a shameless plug for my employer's trousers, I actually give this a personal endorsement.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

constantmystery said:


> all those inventions to make khaki's wrinkle free somehow seem to defeat the concept of pure cotton. cotton like linen wrinkles. Let's not try to make it like wool.
> 
> ...seriously, for flying I bought a pin wale pant with 97% cotton and 3% lycra to give a little stretch,,,and it hardly ever wrinkles, and feels gfood even after a 10 hour flight!


I hope they're beyond formaldehyde now and teflon is for stain repellant. Here's an article on high tech fabrics:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/FrontPGArticles/Nanotechnology.htm


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ptolbert said:


> Let me reccomend the JAB Traveler Twill, its beefy!
> https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...d=1&Section_Id=3340&pcount=&Product_Id=266274
> ALmost indestructable, my choice for those long flights. I wore them DFW-London and only sported a few wrinkles as I went through customs.
> 
> ...


ptolbert: You'll note Jos. A. Bank is a sponsor of the site now on the *Ask Andy Selected Merchants *

Figured we needed someone in that "price" range:

Did Customs cause the wrinkes? :icon_smile:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The LL Bean khakis sound good. It seems though to find a pair of chinos/khakis that do not have wrinkles after you sit in your car and drive for an hour is impossible.

Most of mine come out of the wash/dryer OK it's "in action" that I would like to look neater!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Update:

Received a pair of LL Bean and 2 pair of Brooks "wrinkle free" khakis. 

Will wash them (they came wrinkled!!!!) and let you know how they test next week!


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> Just something I go through every once in a while and recently it's been a search for wrinkle free khakis.
> 
> There has been this discussion about J. C. Penny's vintage chinos/khakis:
> 
> ...


Andy, try Nordy SmartCare. They are on sale now, part of the Half-Yearly, until June 27.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I have several of the Brooks Brothers clark fit flat front, quite comfortable and soft; do not feel stiff or like plastic. As for wrinkling, everything wrinkles a bit but these look fairly presentable.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I own quite a few pairs of Lands' End cotton/poly twill trousers and they only wrinkle in my suitcase (and the wrinkles disappear when I hang them). I pull them out of a hot dryer and they're perfect; when I wear them while driving for several hours they're perfect. They're a little dressier than khakis or chinos, since they hold a crease, so they may not be exactly what you're looking for, but they really are the closest thing I've found to wrinkle free trousers.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Update!

The Cherokee pants from Target did not do well. Lots of wrinkles.

The Brooks Brothers pair did very well. Some wrinkles at the end of the day, but they came out of the wash in good shape.

The winner so far is the LL Bean pair. Less wrinkles at the end of the day.

Have not yet tried the Lands' End version yet.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Andy,

Please keep us posted on your experiment.

Side question - do any come out of the dryer with a crease? I have seen some pants advertised as permanent crease, but that is hard to believe.

Thanks.

Tom


----------

